# Pompano Run???



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Are pompano not available all the time during the warm months from the surf? On the surf fishing report forum a guy mentioned that the pompano run might be over when I get down to fish in mid May? Is there a limited amount of time they are available?


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

from my experience mid march until mid june has always been the best time, mid april to the end of may is my personal favorite. as far as catching them in general goes, usually from march til the fall theyre close to the beaches, when i used to fish for them alot more often id catch em all the way until october or november depending on water temps, just not as easily as the spring. 

but my advice is dont worry, you should get into plenty middle of may, and even if youre luck isnt the best with them, theres plenty of other fish youll likely run into in the surf around that time, so come on down and have a blast!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You _can _catch them throughout the summer but once water temps climb in excess of 76 degrees or so you will notice a significant decrease in the numbers of big pomps on the beach. It usually picks back up in September with October and November being prime fall months until the water dips below 65 or so. After that, the wait for spring begins all over again.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks...I called Half Hitch tackle down in Destin and they said mid May should be fine. We are coming 5/14-5/21 to be exact. I might exclusively pompano fish instead of fish for sharks as I have in the past.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

i say if you got the gear, go for BOTH! paddle you some bait out for sharks. in the meantime toss you some sandfleas, shrimp, fiddlers, what have you, all of the above even! and let that soak for some pompano.

hell if youre gonna be out there and got the gear for both, why not try to catch a big fat toothy critter, AND throw some pompies in the cooler as well?


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I might get a second surf rig, but slightly smaller for the pomps and lady fish.


----------

